# Making some nuts and bolts



## John (Apr 9, 2014)

Commnaner stem bolts and Huffman putter stem bolts



 




Prewar cycle truck drop stand nut


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll take a couple of the Commander stem bolts if available! Nice work John!!!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww John, I have resisted the grovelling so prevalent over your quality parts but dammit, I think I need a pair of those cycletruck nuts!


----------



## John (Apr 10, 2014)

*CC ride*



old hotrod said:


> Aww John, I have resisted the grovelling so prevalent over your quality parts but dammit, I think I need a pair of those cycletruck nuts!




I will bring some to the next ride. They should be plated by then. Unless you want me to send you some bare steel.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2014)

old hotrod said:


> Aww John, I have resisted the grovelling so prevalent over your quality parts but dammit, I think I need a pair of those cycletruck nuts!




 Grovel away, Dave. 
You know what they say? The squeaky wheel gets oiled first.


----------



## RustyK (Apr 10, 2014)

I could use a couple of those cycle truck nuts if you can spare two!

Kris


----------



## John (Apr 10, 2014)

RustyK said:


> I could use a couple of those cycle truck nuts if you can spare two!
> 
> Kris




PM me your address


----------



## Muleman121 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Ride*

Miss you at the last Coaster ride. I want some stem bolts and how ya doing on whitewall tires? Want a couple of those too. Might be a good excise to come down and ride Mission bay!


----------



## John (Apr 10, 2014)

cowboy121 said:


> Miss you at the last Coaster ride. I want some stem bolts and how ya doing on whitewall tires? Want a couple of those too. Might be a good excise to come down and ride Mission bay!




I was at the CC ride. We got there just as everyone was leaving like always. We will be at Misson Bay all weekend at Campland with the kids. Still have WW tires.
John


----------

